

Recommendations for email programs - OpenWebU

i'm using godaddy email and it is -- well -- horrible.  i was thinking of going to gmail because i really like the search and tagging functionality, and speed.  (btw, i left yahoo mail -- way too slow).  but, on techcrunch today, people really downed gmail.  does anyone have suggestions for a useful alternative?
======
ulfstein
I can highly recommend Thunderbird. It's open source and I've been running it
solidly for a number of years now.

~~~
huhtenberg
Thundbird used to have a lot of problems coping with voluminous email
accounts. A volume of 50 emails a day quickly became unmanageable. Or at the
very least it was a case a couple of years ago.

